# Is Aspartame a problem for anyone?



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Does aspartame bother anyone else with IBS? I can't drink alot of water or it will trigger it, but I drink sparkling flavored water and it does have aspartame in it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Use the search function for aspartame. It's been a problem for many.Mark


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

oh definately..any artificial sweeteners give me terrible D..sometimes the are in things that you would never think of. I know sorbitol is in a lotof candy and chewing gum even some meds have it in them. They are a very bad thing for Ibs.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Use the search function for aspartame. It's been a problem for many


*False.* It's really very safe. Hence, it's very popular. I doubt it makes much difference for IBS.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As always, if it is made by a chemical company and FDA approved, it must be ok... The 31 pages of references are all by sugar manufacturers, I suppose?Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Aspartame doesn't upset my system too much, but sorbitol (found in sugar-free foods and products) really upsets my system.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Aspartame and especially Splenda are horrible for me. I steer clear of anything artificial! Not worth it. If it doesn't cause D, it's still not good for you.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:if it is made by a chemical company and FDA approved, it must be ok


Logic? 1) Why would something made by a chemical company automatically be considered to be safe? 2) Many drugs approved by the FDA have been later discovered to be unsafe (although in many cases it was known all along).What's this false logic have to with aspartame? Aspartame just happens to be safe and free of side effects.


> quote:The 31 pages of references are all by sugar manufacturers


Logic? 1) References that it is safe? Pretty much all the current research has found it to be exceptionally safe.2) Why would sugar manfacturers be involved in aspartame research?


> quote:If it doesn't cause D, it's still not good for you.


Logic?


----------



## 14723 (Oct 16, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by flux:
> 
> 
> > quote:Use the search function for aspartame. It's been a problem for many
> ...


How can you say false?? If many peopl ahve said it causes a problem for them, then Mark's statment was correct. He was not saying it is unsafe etc, simply that many with IBS have a problem with it. If he said the same about wheat, you couldn't say false to that. Wheat is safe but it causes people with IBS many problems.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If many peopl ahve said it causes a problem for them, then Mark's statment was correct.


No, it's not correct.


> quote:He was not saying it is unsafe etc


He was because following that request would lead to many websites where there are deliberately fabricated claims about aspartame. Later, he mentioned "31 pages of references". Many of those "references" (the ones that are "real") are making a (false) issue of aspartame safety.Furthermore, FDA did investigate complaints at one point claimed by patients and couldn't verify them. At least part of the reason for this, it is difficult for people to judge whether a particular food is the cause for a particular symptom. Our brains are wired to look for patterns even when none exist.


----------



## 20156 (Nov 10, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Jannybittoes aspartame bother anyone else with IBS? I can't drink alot of water or it will trigger it, but I drink sparkling flavored water and it does have aspartame in it.


YES!!! NOT ONLY DO I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT MY WHOLE FAMILY DOES. I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO GET D WHEN THEY EAT OR DRINK THIS. THE SAME WITH SPLENDA. I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT IT BOTHERS PEOPLE WITH OR WITHOUT IBS


----------

